# Liquid CIA back in stock



## CEM Store (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for your patience


Liquid Cia 30mL
30mg/mL

PDE5 Inhibitors - Research Chemicals


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice, this is great stuff guys, I personally recommend it and so does my wife!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert said:


> Very nice, this is great stuff guys, I personally recommend it and so does my wife!


 

what was your dosage?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> what was your dosage?



typically I use 2ml, so 60mg.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert said:


> typically I use 2ml, so 60mg.


 

Thanks, gonna pick some up for after pct


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> Thanks, gonna pick some up for after pct



you should, it's good stuff.


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert said:


> typically I use 2ml, so 60mg.


You use that much at once?  

I've used 15mg and that seemed to work great for a couple of days.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 23, 2010)

whats that?


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> whats that?


Liquid cia is cialis.  Is that what you are asking?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> You use that much at once?
> 
> I've used 15mg and that seemed to work great for a couple of days.



absolutely, I like to have a dick of forged steel all weekend!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 23, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> Liquid cia is cialis. Is that what you are asking?


 

YOU answered my ?


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert said:


> absolutely, I like to have a dick of forged steel all weekend!


hahhahaa...yea 60mg would do it.


----------



## Tiburon (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert said:


> typically I use 2ml, so 60mg.



How long did the affect last for you at that dose?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2010)

Tiburon said:


> How long did the affect last for you at that dose?



it seems to last around 48 hours.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 25, 2010)

I love the cem liquid cialis, very good stuff, 20mg and I am good to go all weekend.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 25, 2010)

If you want to save some more cash try iPT-141 and cut the dose of C.

I was using 20mg of C but the sides (headache & bloodshot eyes) were prevalent.
No sides so far with iPT-141 & lower dose of C.


----------



## tballz (Mar 25, 2010)

rahaas said:


> If you want to save some more cash try iPT-141 and cut the dose of C.
> 
> I was using 20mg of C but the sides (headache & bloodshot eyes) were prevalent.
> No sides so far with iPT-141 & lower dose of C.



Hey rahaas, what dose are you running the ipt-141?  Does it make you horny? Or just gives you an erection when aroused?


----------



## Perdido (Mar 25, 2010)

I only did 1mg (pinned) and didn't feel anything until she started undressing. Then the moisture missle was ready in second flat. Recovery time in almost nill. 
IMO you can't beat the cost of this stuff if you pin it. Used in congunction with C I do believe you can achieve porn star status.


----------



## tballz (Mar 25, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I only did 1mg (pinned) and didn't feel anything until she started undressing. Then the moisture missle was ready in second flat. Recovery time in almost nill.
> IMO you can't beat the cost of this stuff if you pin it. Used in congunction with C I do believe you can achieve porn star status.


You got it from cem products, right?


----------



## Perdido (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes and they were kind enough to include pins because I was one of the first to order.


----------



## tballz (Mar 25, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Yes and they were kind enough to include pins because I was one of the first to order.



Good to know...thanks.


----------



## Tiburon (Mar 25, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I only did 1mg (pinned) and didn't feel anything until she started undressing. Then the moisture missle was ready in second flat. Recovery time in almost nill.
> IMO you can't beat the cost of this stuff if you pin it. Used in congunction with C I do believe you can achieve porn star status.



So you pin it...muscle or sub? Can you ingest it too?


----------



## Perdido (Mar 26, 2010)

Sub. 
Bremelanotide (PT-141)

You can do a nasal spray too but that get expensive using a whole bottle for a one time deal.


----------



## hardhaze (Apr 2, 2010)

How many dosages/servings per bottle of Liquid Cia 30mL
30mg/mL?


----------



## Tiburon (Apr 7, 2010)

Depends on how much you use per dose...I use 15mg or .5ml and that works great for me...so I would get 60 doses out of a bottle...others use more.


----------

